# Girls gone Wild in SDF!



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

x-post from Nor-Cal
It was a great time to take some Demo virgins out on Saturday. Drew, Kathleen, and I took Lucy, Barb, and Deb out for some sweet riding on Brail and Tractor then finished off with a testosterone and estrogen fueled race back to the parking lot.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ah, yes*

Le manage a cinq. There is something indelibly sweet about riding with girls and it teaches one a lot about one's own riding. Their aggression takes a different form and their joy, too. Looks like a great time. 
While I was out of town two of my club sponsors, Charlie and his wife Claudia of Solano Cyclery and Jeff of D&H Construction took our High School Girls and Coach Annie out at Tam. They all came back jazzed.


----------

